# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  ريفيو هاتف Sony Xperia tipo dual

## mohamed73

اليوم نقدم لكم مراجعة للهاتف المحمول Xperia Tipo Dual  ما يميز هذا الهاتف أنه يأتي بسعر رخيص جدا و أيضا يمتلك منفذين للشريحة و  أيضا يحتوي علي شاشة لمس مميز، دعونا فى موقع ويكيموبايل نتعرف إليه بشكل أكبر عبر هذه المراجعة السريعة له، فبسم الله  نبدأ .     * المواصفات:*   شاشة TFT مقاس 3.2 بوصات، 320× 262 بكسل 262,000 لونشاشة لمس كبيرة مزودة بلوحة مفاتيح QWERTY على الشاشةلوحة مقاومة للكسر على مادة PMMA مقاومة للخدشالبروسيسور 800 MHz Qualcomm Snapdragon™نظام تشغيل اندرويد ايس كريم ساندوتش Google Android 4.3 (ICS)‎خدمة البحث الصوتي من GoogleGoogle TalkGoogle Mailخرائط Google مع عرض الشوارع وتطبيق Latitudeبطاقة تخزين الهاتف الداخلية: 2.9 جيجابايت (ما يصل إلى 2.2 جيجابايت من الذاكرة المجانية المتاحة)ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي (RAM): سعة 512 ميجابايتفتحة توسعة: ™microSD، حتى 32 جيجابايتكاميرا 3.2 ميجا بكسلزوم رقمي 4 مرةتسجيل الفيديوعرض الصور، التنسيقات المدعومة: BMP، GIF، JPEG، PNG، WBMPالتقاط الصور، التنسيق المدعوم: JPEGتسجيل الفيديو، التنسيقات المدعومة: 3GPP و MP4تسجيل الفيديو، التنسيقات المدعومة: 3GPP و MP4الالتقاط باللمسوظائف WiFi ونقطة اتصال WiFiتقنية BluetoothUSB عالي السرعة الإصدار 2.0 ودعم Micro USBخدمة التعرف على الموسيقى TrackIDتجربة استخدام xLOUD - تقنية ترشيح الصوت من Sonyراديو FM بخاصية RDS (دعم بيانات الراديو)مقبس الصوت مقاس 3.5 مم لسماعات الرأسالتشغيل الصوتي، التنسيقات المدعومة: MP3، 3GPP، MP4، SMF، WAV، OTA، Ogg vorbisالتسجيل الصوتي، التنسيقات المدعومة: 3GPP، MP4، AMRالألعاب ثلاثية الأبعاد والمتحركةتطبيق Facebook™     * التصميم:* 
  عندما تخرج الهاتف من صندوق تجد أن تصميمه  جدا أنيق بصراحة حيث إهتمت سوني بالتصميم الجهاز كثيرا و أكثر ما أعجبني  بالجهاز أنه إنسيابي و مناسب جدا للإستعمال المتكرر لكن يعيب الجهاز قليلا  مواد التصنيع المستخدمه في الغطاء الخلفي حيث أنها جدا خفيفة و هناك  إحتمالية بأنه سوف تنكسر مع الوقت أي أنه و في حالة سقوط الجهاز على الأرض  لا يجب عليك القلق على الشاشة بل يجب عليك أن تقلق على الغطاء الخلفي،  الجهاز يأتي بأبعاد و حجم مناسب جدا للمستخدمين و بصراحة أجد أن الجهاز جدا  ولا ينقصه عن الكمال سوي مواد التصنيع لا أكثر .    شاشة مقاومة للخدش 3.2 بوصة    ازرار اللمس الرئيسية 
ازرار التحكم فى الصوت وزر التحويل بين الشريحتين فى سونى تيبو ديوال  
لاحظ زر التحويل بين الشريحتين غير موجود فى سونى تيبو العادى    فتحة USB    زر غلق الشاشة ومنفذ 3.5 للسماعات    فتحة الميكروفون    من الخلف الكاميرا وشعار سونى وفتحة الصوت 
لا يوجد فلاش للكاميرا       فتحة الصوت جيدة ومن الافضل ان لا تكون فى الاسفل      * الشاشه:* 
  بالنسبة للشاشة فهي تأتي بحجم 3،2 و  بالدرجة وضوح 320 في 480 بكثافة البيكسلات 180 ppi شاشة مميزة علي سعر  الجهاز المنخفض ومع إستعمال المتكرر لها أرى أنها جميلة و متفوقه على  نظيراتها  حيث أنني قمت بالستخدام بعض أنواع الأجهزة رخيصة الثمن لكن وجدت  أن الاشة جدا لا ترتقي بأن تكون شاشة لم لكن تغيرت نظري مع هذه الشاشة صحيح  أنها بدقة منخفضه لكن صدقني لن تلاحظ هذا الأمر .   * الأداء:* 
  من ناحية أداء الجهاز فالجهاز مزود  بالمعالج Cortex-A5 بسرعة 800 MHz و أما كرت الشاشة فكان Adreno 200 ومع  الإستخدام مع الألعاب و بعض البرامج الخاصة بمعالجت الصور و مواقع التواصل  الإجتماعي كانت النتائج جميلة أي أنك لن تواجه مشاكل في التعليق في أداء  المهام اليومية الإعتيادية لكن في حالة أنك قمت بستخدام الجهاز بشكل مكثف  فلا تتوقع منه نتائج جيدة بل سوف تكون عادية و سوف تواجه بعض مشاكل التعليق  البسيطة الغير ملاحظة لدى البعض .  * الكاميرا:*   بالنسبة للكاميرا الموجودة بالجهاز فهي تأتي  بدقة VGA بالنسبة للفيديوا أو بالنسبة للصور الثابتة فهي تأتي بدقة  3.2  ميجا بكسل بدرجة وضوح  2048×1536، الكاميرا من تجربتي لها فهي أقل من  المتوسط ولا يعتمد عليها لضعف دقة التصوير بها   * البطاريه:* 
 الهاتف مزود ببطارية 1500 ملي إمبير قابلة للإزالة البطارية من تجربة  سريعة لها صمدت معي إلي 10 ساعات و في تجربة أخرى وصلت إلى 12 ساعة و كان  إستخدامي لها مجرد إتصال و ألعاب و تصفح الإنترنت الباطرية تعتبر من أفضل  الأشياء بالجهاز و هي ما أبهرني به، عموما تجربتي لا تعتبر مقياس للوقت  إنما و كما هو معروف أن إستخدامك هو من يحدد عمر البطارية .     سونى اكسبريا تيبو ديوال Sony Xperia tipo dual   * المميزات*   البطاريةثبات النظامالواجهةالجهاز مريح جدا بالإستخدام  * العيوب*   مواد التصنيع الخاصة بالغطاء الخلفيالكاميرا  *محتويات علبة البيع:*   * الخاتمة :* 
  إلى هنا نكون قد و صلنا لخاتمة تجربتنا لهذا الجهاز الجميل الجهاز  يعتبر خيار جيد لمن يريد أن يستخدم شريحتين بجهاز واحد و أيضا يعتبر خيار  جميل لمن يريد هاتف منخفض التكاليف و يعمل بتقنية اللمس .                   l    l    سونى       سونى      سونى        l                    سونى اكسبر                    l                                  l      l       سون      l      l             l

----------


## ahmed_mouha

نوكيا دائما رائعة

----------

